# FundRaiser Agility Match Big E



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A match dedicated to the people & dogs we have lost in the NorthEast with proceeds going to the selected causes: one of which is the AKC Health Foundation. This is held on the Big E grounds after the Friday trial of the Thanksgiving Cluster -' the biggest show on dirt '

more information can be found at PawPrint Trials

*[FONT=&quot]AKC SANCTIONED “B” MATCH​**​FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 22**​ 
During the last year, we have lost friends, family members and pets. In honor of those that we’ve lost, LEAP is holding a Memory Match on Friday night after the trial. 

There will be 4 rings with Novice, Open, Excellent/Master, and International classes. Each ring will be sponsored by friends and family of someone that we have lost. This year, proceeds from the match will be donated to the following organizations:

· Heart Association -red ring
· Pancreatic Cancer - purple ring
· Kidney Cancer - green ring
· AKC Health Foundation - blue ring

In addition to entry fees, there will be buckets at each ring for spontaneous donations. 

Pawprint Trials, Max200 and CleanRun are sponsoring Memory Match t-shirts. A limited number will be available for purchase. Proceeds from the sale of the t-shirts will also be donated.
 


Each ring will have an “In Memory” board. We encourage you to leave a note of your loved ones.


Our ring masters are as follows; please email them if you are able to help:

Diane Patterson red ring [email protected]
Guylaine Doyon purple ring [email protected]
John Nys green ring [email protected]

Jocelyn Kurdzionak blue ring [email protected]
*[/FONT]*Memory Match 2013 Premium.pdf
******Only 50 runs per RING*****
*​


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What region is this located in? I'm not familiar with the venue, I'm guessing it's up north. Maybe some people who travel for Thanksgiving might be in the area and would pop in just to watch if they knew it was near their destination? Wish I could attend


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

W Springfield, MA  

This is a huge show that has several clubs getting together and also has obedience, rally and a HUGE conformation show. Usually there are around 1800 agility runs per day & I don't even know how many thousands of conformation dogs - a few buildings worth. Shows (obedience, rally, agility, conformation run from Thursday to Monday) 

ETA: The InfoDog Link Page http://infodog.com/panels/ma.htm


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What fun this sounds like it will be! What a great way to raise money for some great causes. Maybe in the future I will go!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a neat idea, I hope lots and lots of people go!


----------

